# Re: Add text to image in dreamweaver



## PrissiDe (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Add text to image in dreamweaver*

How do I set the image to my background? I already have an image set for my background....Can I set two for my background? I am wanting to add text links over my banner at the top.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Add text to image in dreamweaver*

In the <body> tag use *background="imagename.jpg"* to set a background. Virtually any image format can be used with JPG, GIF and PNG being the most common and most practical.

Note: Animated images are a major no-no.


----------

